# Konfiguration Gaming PC



## DerChris1 (16. April 2017)

Moin, ich wollte mal fragen ob diese Zusammenstellung für einen Gaming PC passt.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2218256dba523a75bae700e8ae7d15bc908024e0e26d2

Ich würde mit dem PC mindestens 3  Jahre schon spielen.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. April 2017)

DerChris1 schrieb:


> Moin, ich wollte mal fragen ob diese Zusammenstellung für einen Gaming PC passt.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2218256dba523a75bae700e8ae7d15bc908024e0e26d2
> 
> ...



Sieht soweit gut aus. Ich würde aber keine 420 Euro mehr für eine 1070 hinlegen, wenn man bedenkt, dass es 1080er auch schon unter 500 Euro gibt. So gab es vor ein paar Tagen die Zotac (5 Jahre Garantie) Geforce GTX 1080 AMP! für 467€ bei Computeruniverse. Alternativ bekommt man derzeit mit etwas Geduld günstig die Asus 1070 bei Amazon.fr https://www.amazon.fr/Asus-DUAL-GTX...UTF8&qid=1492358403&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+1070


----------



## DerChris1 (16. April 2017)

Und wie schauts sonst mit der Konfiguration aus? Alles Gut und würde lieber bei der 1070 bleiben.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (16. April 2017)

Ich empfehle dir den Ryzen 7 1700 und als Hauptplatine das ASUS Prime B350 oder das Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3. Mit einem ordentlichen CPU-Kühler kannst du da locker noch einiges übertakten.
Als Grafikkarte würde ich die KFA 1070 nehmen, die ist deutlich günstiger.
Auch eine M.2 SSD als SATA halte ich für wenig zielführend, da diese nicht schneller als normale 2,5" SSD sind. Hier empfehle ich die Crucial MX300.
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 3000

Soweit mal meine Idee.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2017)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir den Ryzen 7 1700 und als Hauptplatine das ASUS Prime B350 oder das Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3. Mit einem ordentlichen CPU-Kühler kannst du da locker noch einiges übertakten.
> Als Grafikkarte würde ich die KFA 1070 nehmen, die ist deutlich günstiger.
> Auch eine M.2 SSD als SATA halte ich für wenig zielführend, da diese nicht schneller als normale 2,5" SSD sind. Hier empfehle ich die Crucial MX300.
> Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 3000
> ...


 ja, man kann da echt ach nen Ryzen nehmen, aber eher nen ryzen 5 würde ich sagen, da der günstiger ist und trotzdem ähnlich stark wie ein core i7. Und mit der SSD: das M.2-Format bringt da in der Tat nix, man muss da auch keinen platz sparen oder so, also nimm ne "normale" SSD.


----------



## DerChris1 (17. April 2017)

Ich habe nun Ryzen 5 1600x genommen und die Asus Prime B350. 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221d7aa2e9d0d21c44109dc11d4dd011ce8d9c8758c61

Muss ich da wegen der Änderungen noch was austauschen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

DerChris1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun Ryzen 5 1600x genommen und die Asus Prime B350.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221d7aa2e9d0d21c44109dc11d4dd011ce8d9c8758c61
> 
> Muss ich da wegen der Änderungen noch was austauschen?


 nee, RAM ist ja an sich auch das gleiche, was man für Intel verwendet. 

ABER: ich sehe jetzt, dass das Gehäuse nur Platz für Kühler bis 156mm Höhe hat. Der Macho misst aber 162mm. Der passt also nicht. Der Macho 120 würde passen. https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-rev-a-100700721-a1029178.html


----------

